# Looking for Standard Breeders near Philadelphia, PA



## Starbuck (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I just joined the Poodle Forum, and am here to look for Standard breeders in my area, and to learn more about Standards.

I have gotten a few breeder names from the PCA, but want to do as much research as possible on getting a healthy puppy (I'm also open to older puppies, and *perhaps* a rescue, but admit that I'm wary of a rescue as I just lost my beloved Paris the Rescue Poodle, who had kidney disease when we adopted him.)

I'm in Wayne, PA (about 1/2 hour west of Philadelphia) and am looking for a health-tested Standard. I prefer the darker colours (chocolate, blue, black), but health testing is more important to me than colour.

I would like to be able to meet the breeder and pups, and so want a breeder within a reasonable driving distance -- I'm thinking 2 - 2.5 hours if possible.

Here is my introduction thread to give you a little background on myself and my history with Standards:

http://www.poodleforum.com/2-member-introductions/76322-new-forum-starbuck.html#post891122

Any input is welcome!

Sincerely, Lauren

P.S. I hope I'm posting in the correct section -- if not, please let me know where I should post.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

PoodleRick is getting a new black puppy from a large litter(9 total?)in around that area I think. Maybe pm him and ask if there are any more puppies available and the breeders contact info if you are open to getting one soon. Look at the thread "Visiting new puppy this weekend".


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I am planning to breed Cammie and we are about half an hour away from you, just outside of Philadelphia. For more info including photos, pedigrees and health testing, see Small Standard Poodles.

We are still waiting for Cammie to go into heat, so the pups will not be ready for new homes until June (or possibly the end of May). Not sure if that timing would work for you. Also, as I noted in another post, I already have quite a bit of interest in the pups. But I'd be happy to talk to you, and you'd certainly be welcome to stop by and meet Cammie.

PS. Do you ever go to the Little House Shop in Wayne? The resident poodles are Sting's daughters and half-sisters of the upcoming litter. Take a look at these elegant poodles! http://littlehouseshop.com/store/


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Starbuck*: Just want to suggest you might look into Firebrook in south Jersey Home - Firebrook Poodles and in western NJ Robin Hill Standard Poodles New Jersey . Best of luck with your poodle search! :clover:


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

DreamAgility said:


> PoodleRick is getting a new black puppy from a large litter(9 total?)in around that area I think. Maybe pm him and ask if there are any more puppies available and the breeders contact info if you are open to getting one soon. Look at the thread "Visiting new puppy this weekend".


I heard my name in the wind. 
If you're willing to go to Fredericksburg Virginia Luminary Standard Poodles has just had 2 litters. One all black with 8 pups. Actually 7 since I made my pick Saturday. And a second litter of black, white and brown. The all black litter is due for pick up Feb. 9th and the other litter two weeks later. I think she is a great breeder. Can't recommend her enough. Great dogs, great pedigrees, great temperaments and health testing. Really the complete package. Here's a link to her site, Standard Poodles, Poodle Boarding, Poodle Puppies
It needs updating. and here is a like to her blog
Luminary Thoughts
Contact her she's very nice person to talk to

Rick


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

You may try Rosebud standard poodles. I have 2 of her puppies and I am very happy with them. She health tests and shows her dogs. You can look her up on facebook. She is in PA.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

FarleysD is in PA and if he does not have something for you, I am sure he would be happy to led you to someone who may.


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

I lost my first SPOO rescue young also to disease, my current SPOO came from Hi Hat Poodles near Lexington KY. She does all the testing and is known for S&R dogs but I'm using mine for diabetes alerting.


----------

